# OFG Potato Salad



## disco (Jun 16, 2021)

It is about time I post my favourite potato salad. It isn't meat and it isn't smoked but it goes so well with smoked meat.

I love old fashioned potato salad. That being said, it can use a touch more flavour and I’m not big on eggs. Here are my changes to make it the way I like it. You could make it with the flavour additions and add a chopped hard boiled egg if you like.

In my version, I substitute yogurt for some of the mayonnaise for a bit more tart and less fat. Also, years ago, I read about marinating the cooked potatoes in the Joy of Cooking. I have found it to be a great addition of flavour and still do it.

Begin by cutting 600 g (1 1/3 pound) potatoes into 3/4 inch (2 cm) cubes. I do not peel the potatoes as I find it a waste of food and I like the looks in the salad. Put them in salted water to cover and boil just until fork tender. Do not overcook the potatoes or they will mash as you make the salad.

When I thing they are close, I take a cube and bite into it to make sure it is just bite tender. It took 18 minutes from the start of a boil for me to boil the potatoes but I live at high altitude. It will likely take you less time.

While your potatoes are cooking, cut up the vegetables into small (1/8 inch) cubes for the salad.


35 ml (2 tbsp+2 tsp) dill pickles
50 ml (1/4 cup) onion
50 ml (1/4 cup) celery
50 ml (1/4 cup) sweet red pepper
50 ml (1/4 cup) green onions
Then mix up the marinade for the potatoes:


25 ml (2 tbsp) dill pickle juice
10 ml (2 tsp) yellow mustard








When the potatoes are cooked, drain the water off and put the potatoes back in the pot while they are still hot. Sprinkle 1/3  of the marinade over the potatoes and lighlty turn with a soft spatula. Sprinkle another 1/3 and gently turn. Add the last of the marinade and let the potatoes cool then refrigerate for 2 hours.







Mix up the sauce:


90 ml (1/3 cup+1 tbsp) mayonnaise
35 ml (2 tbsp+2 tsp) plain yogurt
5 ml (1 tsp) dill pickle juice
2 ml (1/2 tsp) celery seed
1 ml(1/4 tsp) black pepper
1 chopped hard boiled egg, optional
Add the vegetables and sauce to the potatoes and fold together.







Refrigerate for one hour for the flavours to blend. Can be stored covered in the refrigerator for up to 2 days.







The Verdict

This is my favourite potato salad. The dill and yogurt give it a sharper taste than the creamy potato salad I grew up with. Try it!

Disco


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 16, 2021)

Will  bookmark this recipe also. Got recipe from another member that is fantastic but like a change, thank you.


----------



## disco (Jun 16, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> Will  bookmark this recipe also. Got recipe from another member that is fantastic but like a change, thank you.


Thanks! Any chance you still have the link to the other recipe?


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 16, 2021)

Fantastic!! 

And another great write up!


----------



## disco (Jun 16, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> Fantastic!!
> 
> And another great write up!


Thanks! You are very kind.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jun 16, 2021)

A yum
You didn't list, but photos are red taters.  That's my favorite for soup, salad, frying, etc.
I prefer NO egg and more mustard in my tater salad.
I had a catered meal on Monday that included potato salad.  I had to add 2 packets of mustard to make it to my taste.


----------



## disco (Jun 16, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> A yum
> You didn't list, but photos are red taters.  That's my favorite for soup, salad, frying, etc.
> I prefer NO egg and more mustard in my tater salad.
> I had a catered meal on Monday that included potato salad.  I had to add 2 packets of mustard to make it to my taste.


Har! Yes, it was red potatoes. We grow Norland potatoes but it is too early so these were store bought. 

Mustard is definitely a great taste with potato salad.


----------



## bill1 (Jun 16, 2021)

Looks like you hit another one out of the park with this one Disco!  A lot of great things coming from your kitchen lately.  
But I gotta' ask...what is OFG?


----------



## bill1 (Jun 16, 2021)

bill1 said:


> ...But I gotta' ask...what is OFG?


Never mind.  Instead of searching the internet, I should have just searched this forum.  You've been using OFG quite a while. 
No wonder these items look so tasty to me...I'm also an old fat guy.


----------

